# Help Please! Would like Miniature Poodle Breeder Recommendations - MidAtlantic Region



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

IMO (and that of many others), a mini is not a standard poodle in a smaller package. They have different temperaments (speaking in generalities here--you have a range of temperaments in both sizes). I think they *tend* to be busier and more vocal than standards. 

I have some suggestions of mini breeders in the area that I like, but they all dock tails. So I would consider that requirement very carefully. You're already wanting a mini at the low end of the energy/drive scale.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I have met Marion at Timari Poodles in Nc. Her dogs are gorgeous...she takes good care of them.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you for responding! 

@ Verve - if all mini poodle breeders dock tails, I can live with that. If you have any suggested breeders, I would love to get their names as the docked tail was a "wish" rather than a requirement. 

My SPOO did not have a docked tail and he waved it proudly like a flag when we played the "find-it" game (he could have been a search and rescue dog the way he could locate hidden objects). 

@ hopetocurl - thank you for the recommendation on Timari Poodles. I will look into them.

Thank you!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Here are a few mini breeders I like and respect (including the recommendation for Timari). I would just be very forthcoming about your desired temperament. It sounds like you want a calm standard (I don't even have those!) in a mini body, and that could be hard. 

Firebrook Poodles in NJ--her sire Ranger is lovely and produces lovely, sweet temperaments. 

Leslie Newing is in CT and is also the PCA breeder referral contact for the East. She is also a mini breeder and people have told me she has been very helpful on the phone. https://www.poodleclubofamerica.org...le/breeder-referral/breeder-referral-contacts


Eaglehill/Classic is in SC. They are active in agility so be forthright about your desired temperament. 

One final thought--check out Shyre Poodles in Ohio. They are mostly standards, but some may have some mini in them, and Rebekah aims for lower drive. She does all testing, and I would trust her to be honest about the size puppies she expects.


----------

